# FEEDER WORKOUTS Build Bigger Muscles - Rich Piana



## swolesearcher

FEEDER WORKOUTS Build Bigger Muscles - Rich Piana - YouTube






What do you guys think about feeder workouts? has anybody tried them?


----------



## AtomAnt

There is logic to it... He is not talking about fatiguing the muscle, he is simply talking about getting blood into the muscle.  Getting blood into the muscle after a strenuous workout helps oxygenate the muscle and provides nutrients and hormones to help facilitate the rebuilding and growth process. 

Of course something like this has to be used in conjunction with an entire workout protocol and nutrition has to be adequate to address energy needs


----------



## Ironbuilt

Is that a piercing under his lip?  Lol. Please say no.. I think he likes renaming certain types of things which in turn keeps him in the spotlight as new and hip.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Is that a piercing under his lip?  Lol. Please say no.. I think he likes renaming certain types of things which in turn keeps him in the spotlight as new and hip.



But feeder workouts are FAR from new lol As you said, he is just bringing them back in the spotlight.... Hey, it's not like it is bad advice... and someone could benefit from it


----------



## chicken_hawk

A great or likely the best way to do feeder work outs is with a sled. That way you have zero eccentric contraction.

If I only had the time.

Hawk


----------



## Sully

chicken_hawk said:


> A great or likely the best way to do feeder work outs is with a sled. That way you have zero eccentric contraction.
> 
> If I only had the time.
> 
> Hawk



What kinda sled? Guess I'm not picking up what ur putting down.


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> There is logic to it... He is not talking about fatiguing the muscle, he is simply talking about getting blood into the muscle.  Getting blood into the muscle after a strenuous workout helps oxygenate the muscle and provides nutrients and hormones to help facilitate the rebuilding and growth process.
> 
> Of course something like this has to be used in conjunction with an entire workout protocol and nutrition has to be adequate to address energy needs



So if I wanna bring up a muscle could be a good idea to do a feeder set or two before going to bed? 
What's best doing the feeder set everynight or just when you train that muscle you want to bring up?


----------



## AtomAnt

swolesearcher said:


> So if I wanna bring up a muscle could be a good idea to do a feeder set or two before going to bed?
> What's best doing the feeder set everynight or just when you train that muscle you want to bring up?




No, the day or two after you train. As Hawk noted, you want mainly concentric action. Minimize the eccentric. Very light explosive work. 

Like hawk said a sled would work for legs, so would jump squats or light explosive box squats.


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> No, the day or two after you train. As Hawk noted, you want mainly concentric action. Minimize the eccentric. Very light explosive work.
> 
> Like hawk said a sled would work for legs, so would jump squats or light explosive box squats.



Cool thanks bro. do you think they might lead to over train a muscle if done every night as rich piana said? If you go just for the pump and don't go to failure it can't be bad.. right?


----------



## AtomAnt

swolesearcher said:


> Cool thanks bro. do you think they might lead to over train a muscle if done every night as rich piana said? If you go just for the pump and don't go to failure it can't be bad.. right?




Chances are no... But the issue is getting to the point where you are creating muscular damage. If using feeder workouts to bring up lagging parts, my suggestion is just 1 or two feeder workouts and 1 or two main workouts. With a lagging part, I might hit it twice per week. Once with volume and once with a HIT stimulus and following each workout the next day with a feeder workout


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> Chances are no... But the issue is getting to the point where you are creating muscular damage. If using feeder workouts to bring up lagging parts, my suggestion is just 1 or two feeder workouts and 1 or two main workouts. With a lagging part, I might hit it twice per week. Once with volume and once with a HIT stimulus and following each workout the next day with a feeder workout



Awesome! Will be trying this out. Thanks Atom you rock as always!!


----------



## AtomAnt

swolesearcher said:


> Awesome! Will be trying this out. Thanks Atom you rock as always!!



No prob... but can I ask what you want to bring up? Just curious because then we can talk about what you'd do as a feeder


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> No prob... but can I ask what you want to bring up? Just curious because then we can talk about what you'd do as a feeder



Yeah.. biceps
but i`d be interested to know even for shoulders, triceps and back cause even if they ain`t lagging, they`re never big enough


----------



## AtomAnt

swolesearcher said:


> Yeah.. biceps
> but i`d be interested to know even for shoulders, triceps and back cause even if they ain`t lagging, they`re never big enough



In this case you simply need to grow, not focus on lagging bodyparts. Your thinking you have lagging parts is just overall lack of size.  I would begin by re-vamping your training... hitting each body part more frequently, use a variety of techniques if needed and train progressively.... It's one thing to have an advanced level of development and clearly see something lagging, behind other well developed bodyparts, but if you just need size, you just size and then the actual lagging parts will present themselves.  

Post up pics so we can see if they are truly lagging...


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> In this case you simply need to grow, not focus on lagging bodyparts. Your thinking you have lagging parts is just overall lack of size.  I would begin by re-vamping your training... hitting each body part more frequently, use a variety of techniques if needed and train progressively.... It's one thing to have an advanced level of development and clearly see something lagging, behind other well developed bodyparts, but if you just need size, you just size and then the actual lagging parts will present themselves.
> 
> Post up pics so we can see if they are truly lagging...



here you go


----------



## swolesearcher

lol i don`t know how to resize them..


----------



## AtomAnt

Although just my opinion, it is just an overall size issue... Think about it, if you start "bringing up your bis" without adding size overall your bis are going to overpower your back on pulling exercises and your back will become underdeveloped and you'll be stuck in  a vicious cycle of always trying to bring something up when you should have just focused on adding more overall size from the start. 

It isn't a knock on you at all, so don't take it that way, please... but if you focused on simply growth, growth growth with heavy progressive overload you'll add the mass you need and get the look you are after.


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> Although just my opinion, it is just an overall size issue... Think about it, if you start "bringing up your bis" without adding size overall your bis are going to overpower your back on pulling exercises and your back will become underdeveloped and you'll be stuck in  a vicious cycle of always trying to bring something up when you should have just focused on adding more overall size from the start.
> 
> It isn't a knock on you at all, so don't take it that way, please... but if you focused on simply growth, growth growth with heavy progressive overload you'll add the mass you need and get the look you are after.



okay i`ve resized them.  i`ll take your advice and try to grow as much as i can without putting on much fat. thank you sir


----------



## AtomAnt

swolesearcher said:


> okay i`ve resized them.  i`ll take your advice and try to grow as much as i can without putting on much fat. thank you sir



If you focus your nutrition around training on rebuilding, growth and recovery and eat less in other meals with reduced carbs in those other meals, you will be tipping the scales in your favor of building muscle, not fat. 

This will also allow you to train each muscle more frequently and continue to recover.


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> If you focus your nutrition around training on rebuilding, growth and recovery and eat less in other meals with reduced carbs in those other meals, you will be tipping the scales in your favor of building muscle, not fat.
> 
> This will also allow you to train each muscle more frequently and continue to recover.



yep i`ve started doing this snce a few days and i can already notice some fat loss. in the other 2 meals i`m having around 10 grams of carbs and a no carb meal before bed. the other meal when i have carbs is breakfast around 30 grams. thanks


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> If you focus your nutrition around training on rebuilding, growth and recovery and eat less in other meals with reduced carbs in those other meals, you will be tipping the scales in your favor of building muscle, not fat.
> 
> This will also allow you to train each muscle more frequently and continue to recover.



what about the days when i`m not training? how many carbs should i eat in those days? i`m at 100 grams (around 20 grams per meal)


----------



## AtomAnt

swolesearcher said:


> what about the days when i`m not training? how many carbs should i eat in those days? i`m at 100 grams (around 20 grams per meal)



This is dependent on goals, where you are at in relation to those goals, how you respond to various foods, recovery ability, training program and energy demands on a daily basis... providing a blanket state, such as,"Eat x carbs"  would be in poor judgement.


----------



## swolesearcher

AtomAnt said:


> This is dependent on goals, where you are at in relation to those goals, how you respond to various foods, recovery ability, training program and energy demands on a daily basis... providing a blanket state, such as,"Eat x carbs"  would be in poor judgement.



okay got it. thanks again


----------



## chicken_hawk

Lil' Sully said:


> What kinda sled? Guess I'm not picking up what ur putting down.



A sled like a prowler https: 
    

Amazon.com: MIR® - HEAVY DUTY WEIGHTED POWER SPEED TRAINING SLED WITH SHOULDER HARNESS: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41V34QGg8xL
http://www.amazon.com/MIR®-WEIGHTED...&qid=1399338356&sr=1-2&keywords=prowler+sleds



So, load a bit of weight and a rope and if you want to train legs, just drag it. If you want to do chest then use two ropes...lean into it and bench press the rope handles then walk forward to reset the starting position. Want to do biceps, curl the rope then take a step back and curl again. 

The list is endless 

Hawk


----------



## Sully

Ok. We've got something like that at the firehouse. Thing's been sitting in the corner unused for years. All I ever saw it for was cardio. Good ideas Hawk.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Lil' Sully said:


> Ok. We've got something like that at the firehouse. Thing's been sitting in the corner unused for years. All I ever saw it for was cardio. Good ideas Hawk.



I have my eye on that one since the boost in recovery over time would be significant since blood and carbs are the two things that carry nutrients into the muscles so if one could pump in blood without causing new damage...wala

Hawk


----------

